# What would you do?



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been doing alot of research because my next purchase will be a minivan and it will be one of the Routan/Caravan/T&C's. A situation has arrisen where I have the chance to get a minivan as early as a week from now and I found a 2010 Routan that is exactly what I want. My biggest concern is all the issues that have come up with quality of the current vans and it appears as though quality may have been improved for 2011. So, do I...

1. Buy the leftover 2010 VW Routan that is exactly what I want.









2. Wait for 2011's to hit the lot and hope I can get the color I want.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*One more thing.*

If you could post what model van you have, how many miles is on it, and how you voted? Thank you.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Buy now, take advantage of the smokinb prices they are offering, and add a 7/70 bumper to bumper warranty to protect her!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd buy now, the discounts are DEEP, 8 to 10K off. You won't be getting that with the 11's. There are SE's with RSE by me for 25K and change, SEL's with 4.0, RSE, NAV, Moon Roof for 31 and change and a Premium for 35 and change.

We just bought ours a month ago-----we got what we wanted actually had the dealer find what we wanted. IF the 11's come out (hasn't been confirmed yet but I would assume the would), You might not get what you want for the price you want. I'm in the process of hammering down a deal for the extended warranty to take me to 100K.

The refinements for the 11's are a revised dash (very nice, very VW looking), but I'm sure everything behind it is 2010, the new motor that is to be standard across the board (30+ HP over the 4.0), brake upgrade???? has anyone confirmed one? Transmission still the same 6 speed I would assume. So you would have to ask yourself are these "upgrades" worth the wait and extra money.

Remember, December is fastly approaching and dealers want to move the cars off the lot, it is historically one of the best months to buy a car. Try to get the 10K deal and tell them you'll sign today if the throw in a 7/100K extended VW warranty


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a tough call. If money is no option and you want the newest thing out there, then I would buy the 2011. If money is an issue and you like what is out there, you cannot and will not beat the current deals. Also, you have no guarantee that a 2011 will even exist in the Croutan. If I were in your shoes, I would get a 2010 SEL Premium with all the options that I couldn't otherwise afford in a 2011. Unless you have the money, then wait and get a 2011 Croutan and if they don't exist, then get the 2011 Town & Country. The new T&C looks really nice too and has some of the same qualities as the Routan now, ie, better suspension, leather, etcetera. And those guages look so much nicer than the crappy 2010 Routan. It sounds like they are better than the 2010 Routan's anyway. Good luck.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Steveaut said:


> This is a tough call. If money is no option and you want the newest thing out there, then I would buy the 2011. If money is an issue and you like what is out there, you cannot and will not beat the current deals. Also, you have no guarantee that a 2011 will even exist in the Croutan. If I were in your shoes, I would get a 2010 SEL Premium with all the options that I couldn't otherwise afford in a 2011. Unless you have the money, then wait and get a 2011 Croutan and if they don't exist, then get the 2011 Town & Country. The new T&C looks really nice too and has some of the same qualities as the Routan now, ie, better suspension, leather, etcetera. And those guages look so much nicer than the crappy 2010 Routan. It sounds like they are better than the 2010 Routan's anyway. Good luck.


In this situation I have money is not an issue, however I never like paying more for something I know I can get a better deal on. The question is more about quality, I don't change vehicles often and need something that will be good for the long haul. My last vehicle purchase was 8 years ago and over 135k miles, and I'm not done with it yet. So basically, is the 2010 quality good enough to hold up that long without major costly repairs?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*FYI*

Just an FYI for those reading: I had seen the 2010 in online inventory and sent a message to confirm they do have the van. Today I got a response from the dealer confirming they still have it and without even talking about it he threw out a price $7k below the sticker price! :thumbup: I would agree that from a price standpoint, NOW is the time to buy, but I am still worried about quality and would like a little more feedback in the next few days before making the jump at the 2010. Thanks everyone.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I debated this exact issue in late September. I bought the 2010 SE in part because of the color (we love that Neptune (read Sapphire) blue) as well as the price.. Make sure you drive a premium before you buy it. The sun roof with the 4" less headroom as well as the ride with the now standard tow package with load leveling rear was the deal breaker for me. The SE was nearly perfect: no load leveling and no sun roof. I have added the fog lights and premium console. I am happy with the 3.8 engine.


----------



## BigDaddyNYY (Jan 21, 2010)

JETwagen said:


> Just an FYI for those reading: I had seen the 2010 in online inventory and sent a message to confirm they do have the van. Today I got a response from the dealer confirming they still have it and without even talking about it he threw out a price $7k below the sticker price! :thumbup: I would agree that from a price standpoint, NOW is the time to buy, but I am still worried about quality and would like a little more feedback in the next few days before making the jump at the 2010. Thanks everyone.


I hate to do this, cause I don't want to jinx myself, but we have had our 09 Routan SEL w/RSE for just under a year, and with the exception of needing to replace the battery (car sat in storage for ?? months due to 2009's not selling), the car has met or exceeded all expectations. Keep in mind that I was one of the "I will never own a Minivan" types, as well as swearing that I would never buy a car (always leased), but logic took over and it was the best decision that we made (fingers crossed). I am hoping that I don't encounter many of the other complaints listed on these forums, so far so good, but I continue to follow along to see what I should be on the lookout for. When doing my research before the purchase, I read complaints about every vehicle that we were interested in, but figured that we would take a chance and went with the one that we liked the most and was giving the best deal at the time. 

As an added note, for all of the vans sold, you will find the majority of posters are those with issues or concerns, yet the majority of owners are actually satisfied with their purchase. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

BigDaddyNYY said:


> As an added note, for all of the vans sold, you will find the majority of posters are those with issues or concerns, yet the majority of owners are actually satisfied with their purchase. Good luck with your decision.


Very well said!

I also said for years I'll never own a minivan-----I love this thing, it's swiming with room and the RSE is priceless, the MRS. and I can finally talk to each other, and for a minivan the 4.0L has some serious snot.

That being said another dealer by me is offering 9K off, SE's with RSE for 24,400, SEL's with RSE,NAV, for 30,400. Thats a grand less than what I paid a month ago. A SE for 24,400 is less than what they were advertising an S for a month ago! We have the SEL with the moonroof, I don't notice the lower ceiling and I'm 6'2", but than again I didn't sit in or drive one w/o the hole in the roof. Keep us posted.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

So the wife ruled and we pulled the trigger. We have until they make the dealer trade and we make the final payment should we change our mind. We are getting the 2010 Routan SEL w/RSE and Nav in Neptune Blue because it has all the features we want like the Nappa Leather, tow package and 4.0L. We negotiated fog lights and monster mats added with a final price shy of $35k after taxes and tags.  Pick up will sometime between when they get it with the fog lights installed and Thanksgiving.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Very well said!
> 
> I also said for years I'll never own a minivan-----I love this thing, it's swiming with room and the RSE is priceless, the MRS. and I can finally talk to each other, and for a minivan the 4.0L has some serious snot.
> 
> That being said another dealer by me is offering 9K off, SE's with RSE for 24,400, SEL's with RSE,NAV, for 30,400. Thats a grand less than what I paid a month ago. A SE for 24,400 is less than what they were advertising an S for a month ago! We have the SEL with the moonroof, I don't notice the lower ceiling and I'm 6'2", but than again I didn't sit in or drive one w/o the hole in the roof. Keep us posted.


 I should have stated that the issue with the reduced head room is in the middle row of seats. I our case the van is being asked to routinely carry 5 adults. While I am only 5'11", I have short legs so the net result was a very noticeable difference in head room when sitting in the second row. My son, at 6'2" also had issues with the headroom in the vans with the sun roof. I am guessing that for the typical family use where there are only 2 adults, both of whom sit in the front, there would be no head room issue.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

im voting for the 'buy it now' group...

the prices are SO discounted its almost impossible to pass up. Get an extended warranty and some Gap insurance with the huge discount


----------



## BigDaddyNYY (Jan 21, 2010)

Just dropped mine off for service this morning, routine service and TSB's (more than I was expecting), and was discussing the 2011's with one of the techs, his response was that they are hearing that VW will keep the Routan for another 2 years, then will call it quits. Not sure how accurate that is, but just something to keep in mind if you are considering the purchase at this time. I know that I would have reconsidered if I knew that, but at the price I probably still would have went with the VW over everything else that was out there.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

While I was negotiating with the salesman, we got talking about 2011's and he said that the Routan would not be changed. From my research though the engine, instrument cluster and steering wheel will be the same as the Caravan/T&C so I guess what can take away from this is that there will be no facelift from the outside and only changes will be what is shared with the Caravan/T&C and any affected connecting components.

Update to my purchase: talked to salesman today and the van is there and I will be going there tomorrow to check it over and make sure everything is right before they add the fog lights and monster mats, then just need to wait for the check to clear to make the final payment and pick it up.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

^^^ I'm am very glad I added the fogs.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Here are two additional options that I have on my Neptune Blue Routan.

1. 2 color (silver/gray I think) pin stripes. These were applied at the dealership before I first saw the van and I really think they go a long way in enhancing the exterior look of the van. (Mine has the gray interior).

2. The premium center floor console. I find this console to be more useful as it is taller and has more storage compartments. This mod does require cutting the carpet and drilling holes in the floor, but I feel the end result is well worth it. If you really want to take it to the fullest, there is a 12 volt power connector inside the console, and with the purchase of the correct electrical harness from a Chrysler/Dodge dealer this part of the job is truly plug and play. The how-to is well documented on the Chryslerminivan forum, which unfortunately has been hijacked and is using a temporary url at the moment. The console was purchased from someone on eBay who converts the Gen 5 vans to be handicapped accessible and was around $180 or so shipped. It included all the necessary hardware with the exception of the well nuts. Mine looked brand new.The harness is about $35. I can supply more details if you wish.


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

What type of warranty were you able to hammer out? Details, price?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I didn't nogtiate any extended warranty and in the end I am going elsewhere to have a hitch installed (U-haul maybe?) I'm also trying to figure out if the Mopar splash guards work on the Routan since they are almost half the price.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

JETwagen said:


> I didn't nogtiate any extended warranty and in the end I am going elsewhere to have a hitch installed (U-haul maybe?) I'm also trying to figure out if the Mopar splash guards work on the Routan since they are almost half the price.


The hitch install is easy if you a tad inclined to do so. In the following link there is a video on the install. the hitch is a CURT 13364 it had a 2" receiver or you can get the other model with the 1-1/4" receiver 12264. I found them on ebay shipped for $130 or less. And if your Routan came with the trailer prep the wiring is in a MOPAR bag in the back, just follow the "picture instructions". I think the hitch install is a 1/2 hour deal and the hardware is already in there! That is next on my list but probably not until boating season! Oh yeah and if you get the Chrysler or VW one you neet to cut your rear bumper, with the aftermarket ones you don't. But if your gonna have U-Hauld or anyone else do it ask them first if they have to trim the rear bumber cover. I saw a T&C the other day with a factory hitch and saw the notch. If you look at the pics in the following link you will notice the black "trim" around the notch!
http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en...&CategoryId=1002&GroupId=2017&SubGroupId=3055


This link is just for the video----hitch is over priced there.

http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Dodge/Grand+Caravan/2008/13364.html?vehicleid=2008106030


2" receiver
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...sid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1

1-1/4" Reciever
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1

2" receiver is cheaper than the 1-1/4"


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

If all goes well, tomorrow I pick up my 2010 Neptune Blue Routan SEL w/RSE, Nav and dealer installed fog lights. Soo excited!!! opcorn:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

JETwagen said:


> If all goes well, tomorrow I pick up my 2010 Neptune Blue Routan SEL w/RSE, Nav and dealer installed fog lights. Soo excited!!! opcorn:


Good luck man, I see you already updated you vehicle list:thumbup:

By the way, on VW.com they do have your color listed:

•Nocturne Black Metallic
•Meteor Gray Metallic
•Mercury Silver Metallic
•Antigua Blue Metallic
•Calla Lily White
•Tanzanite Metallic
•Cocoa Bean Metallic
•Golden ****ar Metallic
•*Neptune Blue Metallic*


----------

